# It's alive! Finally.



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Click for startup video.....

There will be more soon, just a teaser!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

arty:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:cheers Aaahhhhhh the sweet whine of a supercharger......I want to hear mine!:willy: Nice valve covers and breathers...custo or store bought? What radiator are you running? Eric


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

cool I guess to say it sounds strong would be an undestatement.....


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

05GTO said:


> arty:





Eric Animal said:


> :cheers Aaahhhhhh the sweet whine of a supercharger......I want to hear mine!:willy: Nice valve covers and breathers...custo or store bought? What radiator are you running? Eric





68greengoat said:


> cool I guess to say it sounds strong would be an undestatement.....


Thanks guy's, it's been a long time since I've been able to hear that sweet whine. Makes it all worth it for sure.

It feels real strong, need some more fuel before I can shake her out. I think it sounds a lot tamer on the video than it does when I'm sitting in it, although it was in the garage. 

The valve covers are cast aluminum that were polished and then I had them plated. The breathers are from Kieth Black and are for funny cars and dragsters and meant to hook to some #15 AN line to the headers. I just cut off some K&N breathers and stuck em on. 

The radiator is an AFFCO for a Chevelle, it's aluminum with stamped tanks and was like $200 new, it works great.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Blown and running on alcohol. With license plates. Excellent!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info good luck dialing it in!!! Eric


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Sounds great, really nice car, congrats!!!:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree sounds awesome!! :cheers


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> Click for startup video.....
> 
> There will be more soon, just a teaser!!



Nice!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

a little more.... Turn it up to 11 for the full effect. :cool




That's 2 1/8 Hooker SC's with 3 1/2" pipes and Hooker Aeroflow muff's. All straight with turndowns :willy:. Don't really get any fumes in the car and you can talk at 70 mph cruizing in 5th with the 4:11's.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, you got one sweet ride that's for sure!!! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sounds excellent....how about a burnout?arty:


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

Wanna build a motor like that for my car? Please...?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> Sounds excellent....how about a burnout?arty:


Soon... I've got a leaky rear caliper to fix and still trying to get all my sh*t together for the insurance guy.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

PisnNapalm said:


> Wanna build a motor like that for my car? Please...?


Are you sure... ? It's a Chevy. :willy:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I too am drooling.. I want, really bad! Is your rear tubbed/mini tubbed? How wide are you tires, can they hook?


----------



## PisnNapalm (Aug 28, 2010)

ALKYGTO said:


> Are you sure... ? It's a Chevy. :willy:


You bet!! :lol: My car is a mutt. As long as it runs well and LOOKS like a 67 GTO/LeMans/Tempest.... I'm happy.  Enjoy your ride man... Have a cold one on me. :cheers


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Love at first sight, lust at first listen :lol:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

jetstang said:


> I too am drooling.. I want, really bad! Is your rear tubbed/mini tubbed? How wide are you tires, can they hook?


Tires are MT ET Streets 12.5 wide (non tubbed) with about 11.5" of rubber on the ground. 

Can they hook? I dunno yet... I actually spent a lot of time researching wheel tire combo's and the day after I put them on I dropped a valve after doing a full pass on a local road. I was slowed down to about 25 mph and getting ready to turn around when the car started making all kinds of noise. It was a big bummer. 

The tires still have the tits on 'em.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> Tires are MT ET Streets 12.5 wide (non tubbed) with about 11.5" of rubber on the ground.
> 
> Can they hook? I dunno yet... I actually spent a lot of time researching wheel tire combo's and the day after I put them on I dropped a valve after doing a full pass on a local road. I was slowed down to about 25 mph and getting ready to turn around when the car started making all kinds of noise. It was a big bummer.
> 
> The tires still have the tits on 'em.


Sweet, 10" rims? No tubs, cool stuff. Guess you'll find out soon that they won't hook over idle!!! :cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I used to have BFG Radial T/A's, 295-60's on the rear. First time I got on it in third gear about 50 mph, tire smoke just filled the interior. It would haze the tires anywhere in third at full throttle. Really pretty useless to go anything over half throttle in first or second.

We'll see.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm gonna be screwed....shoulda tubbed.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you have any drag bags installed?? They really help with my 295/50/15s and keeping them from rubbing under acceleration.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> I'm gonna be screwed....shoulda tubbed.


Yeah, but there are worse problems to have!! I want both of your problems.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> I'm gonna be screwed....shoulda tubbed.


I've tubbed out some cars for friends before, but never my Goat, anything I've done I'll be able to reverse back to stock if I had to. This actually started off as a frame off "restification" that kinda got out of hand.

Bought that "shiny thingy" on top of the motor. :lol:


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

how many miles can you drive that thing on a tank of fuel?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Ummm....well, it gets about 3 mpg, and I've got a 45 gallon tank, so theoretically that's 135 miles. I usually only put about 30 in the tank and keep my range about 50 miles max so I've got no worries.

Yeah, it drinks fuel. :cheers


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

3MPG - really? I had to drive around a full 5000 military fuel truck for a while, and got 3 MPG LOL


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

It's worth it. :cool


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i just bought a drum of methanol friday. my dragster uses 1 gallon every 1/8 mile pass. it sucks up a ton just driving around the pits too. i think 3 mpg is pretty good.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

What are you paying per drum? I was shocked  when I had to pay $3 per gallon at the local speed emporium for 15 gallons. I used to get a drum for like $70 or so and I think last time it was $130.

I've threatened to take this motor and put it in a rail, thats where it really belongs, not in a heavy ass GTO! But it is too much fun on the street.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Can't you southern boys still some up in the everglades or woods??? :cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i paid 135 for the drum and 10 for the lube. a couple years ago when gas was much higher i paid 210 for a drum. ive been running it for about 5 years and ive never got it lower than 130.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

you cant confuse your drinkin fuel with your racin fuel, or your drinkin team will end up with a racin problem!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I get ya'.....Strictly a Jim Beam and 100 LL man myself!arty:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Tequila! arty:

How often do you change the oil on the dragster? Every weekend? Are you injected or carburated? Belt drive pump? Thats what I run, it's a Bo Laws, it's awsome, has a built in regulator and return.

I have been considering a switch to E-85, at least I could stop at the pump, plenty of local stations have it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

jetstang said:


> Yeah, but there are worse problems to have!! I want both of your problems.


Will you take the bill$ that go with them??????


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Will you take the bill$ that go with them??????


Don't really want the bills. I just want the super fast cars, but I have a hard time dealing with 10 MPG, 3 MPG would make me cry, but that is 12 passes!! Less minus the burnout. Or is that 3 Highway, 1 MPG dragstrip?

Alky, what would it take to turn an Alcohol car to E-85? Wouldn't you just pull timing because of the lower Octane level? E-85 is Alcohol, correct, and 110 octane?


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i change the oil every 2 or three races (around 20 passes). i run the cheapest oil i can buy because it is is changed so soon. i got advance auto brand for .99 a quart once at a grand opening and bought 5 cases. my buddy has a vacuum pump on his engine and only changes a couple times a year. i run injectors with a belt drive pump. i have heard a lot of good stuff about E-85 but i havent seen it around here. when i pull the valve covers off after a race the insde of them and the rockers are covered with water droplets. doesnt run hot though and makes a ton of power. im still jonesing for the blower.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Alky, what would it take to turn an Alcohol car to E-85? Wouldn't you just pull timing because of the lower Octane level? E-85 is Alcohol, correct, and 110 octane?[/QUOTE]

Well, to run E-85 I've been told that I just need to jet it down (currently running 97's square on both carbs) but I'm not sure how much. I might play with it when I get it to the chassis dyno again (Engine builder said the heads could be worth anywere from 60 to 100 hp over the ported LS6 heads I had ). 

The biggest thing I've heard negative about it is the actual ratio varies too much for a consitant tune. The Methanol really is nice because it's so forgiving with changes in the weather, I really never mess with it.

BTW, the Meth tames this motor down idle wise and sound wise. It's amazing how much louder it is on race gas. 3 mpg on meth is equivilant to about 6 mpg on gas.


----------

